# Spider webs



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

Been the season of spiders here after all the rain and am having even more difficulty getting it off brick, rough sawn siding, and nearly everything else. A wipe down prior to wash helps, then the washer seems to blast the webs into clumps, them another hand job........ i stuck tape on a pole and got some off prior to paint, but not as much as i would like. Any tips out there on this. good thing is that they will all be dead/hibernating in a matter of days..


----------

